# Ajit Singh



## Ajit Singh (Jul 3, 2008)

HI, everyone im a dog handler from the West Midlands, United Kingdom


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you found us Ajit. We have a great time here, so jump on in, the water is fine.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome Ajit; are you a Police Dog Handler.

Mark


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome Ajit!


----------

